# Crystal Head Vodka Bottle



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Unless I Missed it.... I'm VERY Surprised that someone else hasn't posted something about this. This is the bottle that Dan Akroyds "Crystal head" vodka comes in... Not only is the bottle cool as hell, the Vodka was outstanding. This is the smaller (750ml??) bottle. I heard there is a larger size as well. It's made from Lead crystal and is hard to photograph.

I'm thinking of filling it with a colored fluid and lighting it from the bottom. I might add some worms or other creatures inside too. They are available all over for a limited time.

PRETTY COOL Huh??


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Moderator, Could you move this to the halloween thread?? It is halloween related. I'm always too cautious about my posts.

I'll try to take some better pics soon. It really is cool and has more detail than my pics showed. I believe that will become a coveted Item for most haunters. I hope to have several of them by halloween this year.. (hicuup)


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yup very cool! My inlaws bought me one last Halloween and I have also been thinking about what to do with the kick ass skull.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I soooo want one of them.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I was lucky enough to have one signed by mr. Akroyd during a promotion of Crystal Head vodka here in Orlando awhile back.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Brad Green said:


> I was lucky enough to have one signed by mr. Akroyd during a promotion of Crystal Head vodka here in Orlando awhile back.


WOW, that's cool. I doubt that particular bottle will be a halloween display anytime soon. Has anyone purchased the larger one?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Im not a drinker so I have no clue how much this stuff runs..any ideas??

Even the top is cool.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

We saw the large bottle in a bar we were at. It was lit up from under it and it looked really cool. The bartender said when you buy the large size it comes with six matching shot glasses. Debbie, I asked the price, and I can't remember it now, bit I remember it was enough to take my breath away. I thought "****, now I'll never get one.".


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I think I paid something like $43 for it. Mid range vodka is usually about $25 for a 750ml.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes! this stuff not only comes in a super cool Italian crystal skull, it is actually great vodka! 
We're working on our second bottle! That way we can have two crystal skulls for double our haunting pleasure!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Vlad got one signed by Dan Akroyd when he was up at the liquor store near their house last year. They are cool as hell.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

It is very smooth, But it doesn't last very long??????


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Cold vodka over chocolate Cheerios is pretty damn good.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> Cold vodka over chocolate Cheerios is pretty damn good


And good for you as well. 
Yes I have the signed one that Death in the Reaper picked up for me as well as the autographed Ghostbusters photo cautioning me to report all ghosts, lol.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

we have a bottle and it just so happens dan akroyd did a little promo tour and stopped right off at an albertsons in our town...waited in line for 4 hours to meet him and he was very nice funny and respectful of his fans..even if you didnt buy a bottle


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Who'd have thought that this thread would be so popular?? I am a HUGE fan of Dan and all of his movies, Especially Ghostbusters. "Don't Cross the Streams". "He Slimed Me", "She's a Nimble little Minx" , She sleeps above the covers..... 4 FEET above the covers"


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I just saw this on e-bay if anyone is interested:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140324720558&rvr_id=&crlp=1_263602_263622&UA=WXI7&GUID=cecbf9af1270a075f3840404fffa9642&itemid=140324720558&ff4=263602_263622


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

49 for 750ml i wasnt aware of a larger one


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Sigh, you gotta be kidding me. You mean I have to give up my dark rum and start drinking vodka again? I haven't had vodka since my school days - as I painfully remember.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Brad Green said:


> I was lucky enough to have one signed by mr. Akroyd during a promotion of Crystal Head vodka here in Orlando awhile back.


So cool!



debbie5 said:


> Cold vodka over chocolate Cheerios is pretty damn good.


A non drinker should not know this lol.

I am doing skittles vodka this halloween I may have to find a bottle.


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

I filled mine with highlighter juice and have it sitting in front of my black light.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

if only it came full of whiskey. Time to soldier up and drink some sparkly vodka.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I consider myself a non-drinker...but I will and have drank when "needed"..LOL.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

niblique71 said:


> I think I paid something like $43 for it. Mid range vodka is usually about $25 for a 750ml.


The liquor tax in each state must be different. Here it's about $70 for a bottle. Figures in the heart of the bible belt they are going to tax the crap out of you if you plan on having any fun.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

scareme said:


> The liquor tax in each state must be different. Here it's about $70 for a bottle. Figures in the heart of the bible belt they are going to tax the crap out of you if you plan on having any fun.


Actually I just bought a second one and it was $49. Way overpriced. but they are sooo cool.


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

Omg someone had the same idea as me! I have ordered a box to place mine on top of, and I'm going to drill a hole underneath the skull and put a small red led light shining up through it. Here's the site I'm buying the light at:

http://darklight.e5design.com/Precision-Lights_c4.htm


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh AND probably going to fill it with red food colored water and throw some dry ice in the top as well!


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok this "vodka" is actually brewed in Newfoundland Canada, the last things canadians know its Vodka .. althought possibly the best bottle out there , the reason the skull bottle because it tastes like death.


----------



## halloweenbarbara (Jun 26, 2010)

I saw it for a bit over $50. It is not at my store anymore. I had no idea that Dan A was behind this. Kewl to know!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I didn't know about these. The empty bottles sell on EvilBay for around $15.00


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

Bought my box for the skull to sit on and my red LED a few days ago! Woo hoo! I love Halloween.


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

haunted canuck said:


> Ok this "vodka" is actually brewed in Newfoundland Canada, the last things canadians know its Vodka .. althought possibly the best bottle out there , the reason the skull bottle because it tastes like death.


Made in Canada! Made in Newfoundland! It's vodka! I want it I want it! Is it made at the Quidi Vidi factory? (they make Iceberg Vodka). Don't care if it tastes like death, I'm gonna get me one the next time I am home.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I got one signed by Akroyd when he did my haunt


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

We have that vodka all over in upstate NY. It's actually supposed to be REALLY good vodka!


----------



## Sidnami (Jun 28, 2010)

How much does it go for?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

40 bucks for a bottle of Vodka and you can get the LED stands on eBay for 15 bucks- search CRYSTAL HEAD SKULL VODKA COLLECTIBLE BOTTLE LIGHT STAND


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

They have these in almost every bar here.. also are raffling them off cuz no one likes the vodka
(The vodka sucks I think)
But I will buy one just cuz I like the bottle.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

From what I've read, non-vodka drinkers think it tastes like acetone. Other people really like it and their reviews make them sound like vodka connoisseurs. (check is in the mail?)

So, if you want the bottle, get an empty one and fill it yourself.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I had no hangover from a bottle nor did my wife but my sister had to be wheeled chaired out from the hotel. Nothing horrible about the flavor for vodka drinkers. The skulls are not that big and if you search it, the college kids make some crazy bongs out of these.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

I thought it was a surprisingly good (for a grain) vodka.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I thought the Vodka was amazing... On the rocks, Gibson, Up, Bloody mary, or in another mixed drink.... Clean flavor, smooth, pure and dimented  I'm NOT a huge vodka drinker... but it's rated well and has a very clean finish.


----------



## Sananeko (Oct 17, 2009)

I want one.. is there a website I can order it?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

My local "Spirit's" store is ordering a few of the large ones that come with the skull shaped shot glasses. I'll be taking a few of them I'm sure. I can't wait to get my hands on a few of them.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

By the way the LED platform I posted on the last page spins nice and slow on a motor. Just got mine today and was surprised. Good deal for 14 bucks.


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks great except I'd rather mine didn't rotate.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Morticia said:


> Looks great except I'd rather mine didn't rotate.


I think if a person drinks enough of the vodka, everything seems to rotate


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

My husband's already taken care of that part. LOL!


----------



## pixiefyre18 (Sep 30, 2009)

just wanted to let you know that dollartree has square color changing led light stands that would work great for this and they don't rotate.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Costco and Sam's Club have the 750ml bottle for $40. That's where I bought mine.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx for the tip EQ. I have a Sam's Card. I want to get the skull (and also try the vodka) and was hoping to get a better deal on it.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

tonguesandwich said:


> I got one signed by Akroyd when he did my haunt


You had a Ghostbuster do your haunt? That's epic. 

I'm not a big Vodka drinker but I did see Aykroyd's online video about it. I'm not sure that man's playing with a full deck. Awesome.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Our niece got us a bottle for Christmas. We enjoyed it very muchly.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Hadn't had vodka since 1989, on a night of vomit and raincoats...ah yes, the Barracks Bowling League; don't remember the experience being like drinking from a bottle of isopropyl. Guess I'm not a vodka drinker. Cool bottle tho, can't wait to fill it with potion and add it to the shelf.


----------



## doctarii (Oct 25, 2012)

got something like this from costco last year I was going to get four of them but they sold out too quickly (was thinkng about making a chandelier) I also picked up one that had some kind of shirnk warp with a day of the dead design on it. If costco ever gets anymore I'm going to get three more.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

doctarii said:


> got something like this from costco last year I was going to get four of them but they sold out too quickly (was thinkng about making a chandelier) I also picked up one that had some kind of shirnk warp with a day of the dead design on it. If costco ever gets anymore I'm going to get three more.


That's cool, and the chandlier sounds like a great idea. I wish we had a Costco around here.I found some skull shot glasses on line but they were $5 plus shipping per glass. I thought that sounded like a lot. Was it to much?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I saw that vodka this weekend at the packy (aka package store...liquor store). 
The smaller skull was on sale for 40 bucks and the larger skull was 100 bucks! Real cool glass skull though.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Okay, I am stopping by the liquor store today...you guys talked me into buying one. (a lot of arm twisting there...hee, hee....) Vodka is delicious!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I bought one again this year. Great vodka, and neat bottle. Now that I have a pair, I need to think of something cool to do with them. ALSO, this year, it came with a mini skull bottle too. It's about 3 inches around. Cool.


----------

